# Iowa commercial rates?



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey all.

I am located near Davenport, Iowa (about 3 1/2 hours west of Chicago). Just curious if anyone would like to share their avg. hourly rates near this area? I have been wanting to go out on my own for a while, and the guy I currently help says that he is getting $50/hour for a pickup with 8' blade. Others I have talked to says that he is way too cheap. Just curious.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

I too would like to know. I am charging 60 per hour for the truck with an eight foot blade, 50 per hour for any snow blower work and 40 for the shoveling. I think i am in line with the truck rates in my area maybe 5 dollars low. But I have talked to other contractors in my area and they were surprised I was charging what I was for blower and shovel work, I said no you guys are too cheap. I dont keep track of blower or shovel time if it only takes a few minutes of cleanup after the truck, only if I do alot of walkways or the few real small drives I do completely with the blower. After reading on here I feel my rates may still be too low. This is my first year so I may adjust prices accordingly next year.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep in mind you can still only charge what the market will bear. I dont charge by the hour, but at the end of storm, I usually get between 65-80/hr, for truck and plow. I get 40 for snowblower/shovel work, which is probably low, but thats about all people will pay. I watch people on lawn care websites getting 50 bucks to drop the tailgate and mow a lawn, we cant even come close to that here. So when you read guys in other states getting high dollars per hour, dont necessarily think we can get away with that too.


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree. I have been reading that guys up north are getting $125 per hour for truck and plow. I know that we could never get that here near Davenport. Thanks for the info.

Ryan


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Over here in the nw I charge $20.00 to do a sidewalk and driveway. It is around $60.00 per hour. You are right about other states and areas I live in a small town of mostly retired poeple so there are at a budget per m. I have 20 driveways that I do thinking about selling plow and I have a F1145 with a cab and heater with a broom I'm going to get my blower for it today. There is another company the moves snow here to he has been doing it for 15 years and he has 150 places. One of his driveways called me last year and asked if I would clean her driveway (I didn't know that he did it) so I cleaned he was so PISSED OFF.:angry: Bad thing is he is the fire chief and I'm on the fire department also.(8 y):salute:


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

onemancrew;476476 said:


> Over here in the nw I charge $20.00 to do a sidewalk and driveway. It is around $60.00 per hour. You are right about other states and areas I live in a small town of mostly retired poeple so there are at a budget per m. I have 20 driveways that I do thinking about selling plow and I have a F1145 with a cab and heater with a broom I'm going to get my blower for it today. There is another company the moves snow here to he has been doing it for 15 years and he has 150 places. One of his driveways called me last year and asked if I would clean her driveway (I didn't know that he did it) so I cleaned he was so PISSED OFF.:angry: Bad thing is he is the fire chief and I'm on the fire department also.(8 y):salute:


sounds like you'll be washing the fire trucks after calls all by your self for a while.

LOL

Stay Safe.


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

He has a tractor with a 10' bucket skidloader with broom and 8' bucket and a jd telehandler and 3 guys plus he owns a contractor company. I thought about not moving snow this year because he got pissed about 1 hate to see if I got any more from him. We didn't do contracts with anyone. No one salt in town because there is only 5 parking lots 3 gas stations and a clinic and a daycare and he done all.payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

WheelerandSon;476325 said:


> I agree. I have been reading that guys up north are getting $125 per hour for truck and plow. I know that we could never get that here near Davenport. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Ryan


lol, How to get $100 tp $150 an hr or more..

You go and bid a lot..
You take a look at the lot and figure it will take you an 1 to 1 1/4 hr to plow.

You turn in a bid,$125 you get the lot.

Now ,after you get to know the lot you become more proficient at plowing. Now you can plow that lot in 45 minutes...

Then you are making well over $100 an hr... that's how
Off to the next lot...:waving:


----------

